# Fish Finder - Cable Gland question



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi,

Have purchased a Garmin Echo 300C Fish Finder and I require some sort of marine sealing plug (or cable gland) that can be used to feed the transducer/battery cables through into the FF unit. I want one that has a nut, which can be turned to open the seal and then tightened to hold the cables (and obviously make the hole waterproof).

I assume Whitworths would sell these but it's bit of a drive and I can't seem to find these on their website anywhere. I only want one or two. Is there a link someone can forward to me so I can order? Whitworths or any other Australian online retailer.

Also, how would I know what size to order? Would I have to measure the width of the transducer cable and battery cable?

And finally, how do I know what size hole to drill for the gland? Would the hole be the same size as the gland diameter...not really sure how this works.

Thanks.


----------



## beatsworkin (Mar 22, 2012)

The watertight cable outlet from Whitworths is this one: https://whitworths.com.au/main_itemdeta ... lutePage=1

I purchased the same unit on the weekend, unfortunately I bought the 8mm outlet which was too small to get the plug through so instead I ran the cables back under the mount through the cutouts and siliconed the crap out of it and also siliconed inside the kayak where the cable comes through the plastic. Used the same silicon to stick the transducer to the hull. Works like a dream, great little unit at the price.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Unless you're willing to cut the transducer cable, you won't be able to use a cable gland with the 300c. The plugs are too big to fit through while still being able to tighten the gland sufficiently around the cable.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

scater said:


> Unless you're willing to cut the transducer cable, you won't be able to use a cable gland with the 300c. The plugs are too big to fit through while still being able to tighten the gland sufficiently around the cable.


I had this dilemma before and used a gland large enough to get the plugs through but also used the rubber insert from the gland next size smaller along with the rubber insert from the larger gland to make the seal.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

There are several ways to do what you want.

This is what I did. $3.30 for cable cover, had a bit of closed cell foam offcut sitting around. SS screws were from fish finder - not required to fit transducer for through hull mounting:

22mm hole drilled in my 'yak!









Fitting.









Cut part of fitting so it would, well, fit...









High tech grommet:









Grommet fitted.









Cover fitted. All done.









Hope this helps. Not %100 waterproof, but then I doubt the front hatch on this is either.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

scater said:


> Unless you're willing to cut the transducer cable, you won't be able to use a cable gland with the 300c. The plugs are too big to fit through while still being able to tighten the gland sufficiently around the cable.


Hi scater,

Are you referring to 300c or the newer Echo 300c? I just measured the widest section of the transducer cable and battery cable...they are 10mm each. I wouldn't have thought that was too big??

Spork - nice setup mate! Question though, do you ever remove your FF? If so, what do you do with your cables? I want a gland with a nut so I can loosen the nut and tuck the cables back in so only the plugs are exposed.

I'm sure there is a gland big enough, look at paddle guys install (he has same yak and echo 300c), he found a gland that worked and it doesn't look that big:
http://www.paddleguy.com/tips-advice/ho ... -fish-pro/


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Also would this work:
https://whitworths.com.au/main_itemdeta ... lutePage=1

It will allow 20mm so the cables would fit through. Looks like this would also allow me to keep the plugs waterproof when I'm not using the fish finder (I.e. FF removed)


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

And this:
http://www.esidirect.com.au/ProductDeta ... 6130153935


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi mate.
The transducer is siliconed onto the hull - so no, I 'don't remove it.
If I did, the cable cover only needs the 2 screws removed and the closed cell foam pulled out. 30 seconds work.
The plug is 22mm across though. If yours is only 10mm then I'm sure you will find a cable gland to suit. (That was my first idea, but 22mm plug + skinny cable = no go)


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

spork said:


> There are several ways to do what you want.
> 
> This is what I did. $3.30 for cable cover, had a bit of closed cell foam offcut sitting around. SS screws were from fish finder - not required to fit transducer for through hull mounting:
> 
> ...


looks like a Lowrance Elite... so, you've still got the lock nut on the cable? I'm tossing up between a gunwale mount, and sail mast mount... what RAM parts did you use for the mounting???

pro for gunwale mount, being easily accessible, but cable management when the sounder is off the yak a bugger...

pro for sail mast mount, easily seen, not in the way of casting/fish retrieval, and cables in the hull when not in use...


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

This

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=51090&p=523678&hilit=Bung#p523678


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Drew.
Yes, locknut is still on cable.
RAM mount was from US ebay - deigned to fit Lowrance sounders, with the addition of the slim-fit ball mount (sourced locally). 
Did have it mounted in sail mount, and worked fine, but hard to reach buttons to make adjustments. Out of the way for sure - almost too much...
Now it is closer - cable management shouldn't be an issue. Left enough cable to tuck it into the side pocket via the drain hole and secure it there with a bit of foam offcut. If the sounder ends up being in the way of landing fish etc. I'll move it back to sail mount, and a slightly used RAM mount will become available on the buy and sell forum... ;-)


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

spork said:


> Hi mate.
> The transducer is siliconed onto the hull - so no, I 'don't remove it.
> If I did, the cable cover only needs the 2 screws removed and the closed cell foam pulled out. 30 seconds work.
> The plug is 22mm across though. If yours is only 10mm then I'm sure you will find a cable gland to suit. (That was my first idea, but 22mm plug + skinny cable = no go)


Thanks mate,

Mine is 10mm (transducer) + 10mm (battery) so 20mm in total. A quick google and I found that there is heaps of Cable Glands to suit this size. Even found ones that suit cables 30 to 40mm.

The only thing I have to work out is how to make the plugs waterproof when FF is not in use. Obviously I can loosen nut and push cables back in until only the plugs are exposed...but then I need to hide the plugs and make these waterproof somehow.

Alternatively I could use the cable clam that I posted a link of above (whitworths link)...would be good if the plugs can be hidden inside this waterproof clam whilst FF is not in use. I'm just not sure how this thing exactly works.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Agent009 said:


> scater said:
> 
> 
> > Unless you're willing to cut the transducer cable, you won't be able to use a cable gland with the 300c. The plugs are too big to fit through while still being able to tighten the gland sufficiently around the cable.
> ...


I think scater is referring to the width of the plugs. Unless you want to cut and re-join the cables, you may not find a cable gland which will fit over the plugs and then still be able to tighten up far enough to make the cables water tight. I tried with mine and it didn't work. The plugs are too big and i don't have the stones big enough to back myself to be able to re-attach the cables without stuffing it up. I'd love to be proved wrong though so don't take my word as gospel.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks Jon.

If you look a few posts above you will find a link which contains a cable gland big enough. A quick google search will bring up many online retailers that sell glands big enough that will easily contain the plugs of the echo 300c.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Just make sure that while being big enough for the plug they will screw down small enough to seal around the cable. Or use a grommet on the cable I suppose. I didn't look online, just went into Jaycar.


----------



## Agent009 (Jan 3, 2012)

spork said:


> Just make sure that while being big enough for the plug they will screw down small enough to seal around the cable. Or use a grommet on the cable I suppose. I didn't look online, just went into Jaycar.


Thanks mate for the tip. Ended up going to jaycar and getting 6mm - 12mm gland. The plug is 10mm in width plug 4mm for cable (this is the case for transducer and battery). So I put through one plug so the cable was through...which left me 8mm for second plug. I had to squeeze it through and finally I managed to pop it through. Now I can tighten to 6mm and cables are 8mm (4 + 4) so no problem there 

My final question is in regards to the hole. I have a cordless drill but I'm no handyman lol. So what drill bit do I use to cut the hole. And what size hole should I cut for this particular gland:

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.as ... ATID=996#1

Obviously don't want it too big so gland goes through hole but if the hole is to small not sure how you get gland in there? I'm sure this is a very stupid question haha. Thanks guys.


----------



## psy (Feb 19, 2011)

Cable gland seals up over cable when tightened..

Drill a pilot hole and then enlarge it with a larger diam. bit and use a round file to clean up the hole.

Easy Peezy.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

Cut the cable, use tiny stainless crimps for leaders to join ends together again and heat shrink each joint, then overlap the sheilding over the joint then heatshrink over the top of the complete joint. You will never have a failure and will not reduce the function of the sounder at all.

BTW, i use bulkhead gland fittings that are all plastic and have a backing nut behind and a rubber seal top side. Zero chance of corrosion and they seal perfectly.


----------



## psy (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## youngfisho (Feb 13, 2008)

I can attest to the plastic glands, they do work. I own a 300c. The cable fits fine. YOu do have to disassemble the cable gland to fit it on but it fits no sweat. I have just installed sounder and gps hand held to my AI using a large cable gland. THe gps handheld is hard wired to the battery as well. So the cable for both GPS and sounder fit. You can get these from an electrical wholesaler. They vary in size. The ones I found come in black. I got them for about 4 bucks all up cause the guy was a kayaker. I leave the cable attached to the kayak with transducer cable zip tied around the mast connection on the AI. There are a number of ways of doing it. BUt this I found was the simplest way without having the transducer mounted outside (more risk of striking on rocks etc. I can send some pics if need be. Bugger those chrome plated brass ones. Go the plastic.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

Here is another option for removable cable plugs.

I have used boat bilge drain plugs, with O ring seals. I drilled out the plug part to pass the cables through and filled the whole back of the plug with silicone sealer to seal and hold the cable firmly so there is no rubbing or wear.

Then If I want to remove the cable and sounder, I can fit a spare boat drain plug back in the hole to seal it.


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

OK I initially saw some photos of the install of the fold down sounder mount and plugs by PSY.

This inspired me to think outside the box.

I have now finally finished the install on my sounder with waterproof plugs on everything. 
Here is a link for more info.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=56030


----------



## sta70 (May 8, 2014)

for those that are interest. hobie sells a good cable gland. requires a 25mm hole though. some may like that some may not, my new lowrance sounder needed 25mm holes to get the cables through. $10 for a pair.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

W#here did you get them for that $ sta70?
I got the kit for $22.
2 fittings with 8-10 different grommets to suit different cables.
Great fit, I use one on each of my 'yaks, so $10 each. Still good value IMO.


----------



## sta70 (May 8, 2014)

bought them from hobie, sure i only paid bout $10 for them, i got a hole heap of other stuff while i was there so i cant really remember but thought it was $10. even $20 is still worth it for the neatness.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

I know im late to the party here but just wanted to add a plus1 for the hobie through hull wiring kit.
It's the shizz


----------

